# Chocolate Chip Cookies in a Toaster Oven



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

As an empty nester, sometimes I'll bake a small batch of 11-12 cookies in the Toaster Oven. It's simple, quick, good, doesn't heat up the kitchen, and easy clean-up (one bowl, one spoon, 1/2 cup measuring cup, parchment paper). Here we go....

4-5 tablespoons of butter (which is just over a half stick), put in a medium sized non-metal bowl and melt the butter in microwave.

Add and Stir the following ingredients in the bowl of melted butter:

1 egg
3-5 drops vanilla extract
3/4 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 cup light brown sugar 
pinch of salt 
pinch of baking soda

Then add 1/2 cup semi sweet chocolate chips, and stir them in.

Put parchment paper on the bottom of the pan. Cut the paper to fit the pan. Cookies won't stick to the parchment paper. 

Max of 6 spoonfuls per batch. 

Adjust the racks to make sure the cookies are exactly in the middle (not too high and not too low). Make sure your Toaster Oven is set on "Bake", not Broil or Toast.

Bake at 350 degrees for 8-10 minutes depending on how hard and crunchy you want them. The edges should be brown.

You should have enough cookie dough for a second batch of 5-6 cookies. Re-use the same parchment paper. 


Side Note: Most of these Toaster Ovens have a wire rack that fits in the pan. You won't need it to bake, but you can use it as a cooling rack on the counter. The cookies will firm up after they cool. 

Side Note #2: The back of the Toaster Oven is hotter, and the cookies in the back will bake faster. That's good a thing for me, because one of us likes crunchier cookies. If that is not the case for you, then rotate the pan halfway through the baking time, and the cookies will bake evenly.


----------

